# Cutting that doesnt make you sad



## TheBlob (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey fellas, how do you guys deal with it mentally when you start losing strength due to calorie restriction and cardio? I mean in the last 4 weeks ive lost about 2 reps on major lifts! Yeah ive lost 10lbs and roughly 2 1/2 inches but its still destroying me mentally to be getting weaker


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 25, 2014)

Only got one thing to say.............TREN!!!!!!...............Bro I lost about 9% bf in 10 wks and my strength has actually increased while running that animal they call TREN! Absolutely amazing stuff bro. So sorry bro I guess I don't know how it feels to get weaker :32 (20):


----------



## Azog (Mar 25, 2014)

I am a bodybuilder...I simply give zero ****s about my strength. Does getting stronger feel good? Hell yah. I just don't sweat losing strength when I cut...cause I am getting shredded as ****. Being shredded makes me happier than being strong.


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 25, 2014)

I am with azog on this one! I am not a weight lifter.


----------



## Throbber10 (Mar 25, 2014)

Body composition over strength all day. I feel your pain on the cutting parts my workouts are killing me. ****ing keto.


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 25, 2014)

Um, calorie restriction?  Never heard of it.


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 25, 2014)

Or ribs?????


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 25, 2014)

Dude no joke I went in the gym thinking well ill do some light bench... And the shyt was heavy I almost cried... However its true I went and did some cable flys and I have never in my life seen so much seperation in my shoulders...I stopped crying.


----------



## Azog (Mar 25, 2014)

Striated glutes>all.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 25, 2014)

If I get a cut, I just put a Band-Aid on it, and go eat a cheeseburger...


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 25, 2014)

I got cut once from my elem school football (soccer) team. I went home and came back with a machete. They let me stay on the team.

Lesson Learned: Non-Violence never solved anything.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 25, 2014)

You loose strength in three ways when you cut. One fat just makes you stronger. Two usually burn some muscle along with your fat loss. And three you usually are eating less so less energy for your lifts. Your going to loose some strength based on number one alone. But if it bothers you you can minimize the strength loss by eating roughly the same calories and cut via cardio instead. Although I lean much quicker through diet than cardio.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 25, 2014)

How does fat make one stronger?


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 25, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> How does fat make one stronger?


The hyperplasia of fat cells in accordance with lean muscle tissue... Blah blah. Fat has nothing to do with strength. It is a source of energy for the body


----------



## Oldebull (Mar 25, 2014)

Shuffle up your training. Keep your staple lifts, but do them after some minor ones first. Switch from barbells to machines or vice versa. By doing new lifts, or in a new order, you will disrupt what you know as your baseline. If you start your weights from scratch, you won't know how much strength you are losing. I could be phrasing this all wrong, but it is a tip I picked up from Mountain Dog (Meadows) that makes a lot of sense. He used it talking about coming back from an injury, but the point is the same; not messing with your ego while still building your big lifts.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 25, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> How does fat make one stronger?



Strictly speaking nothing. But if you guys haven't been stronger when your 20 lbs heavier then your doing it wrong. I have proven it too myself so many times I know it to be true. But I will give more examples. 1. Sumo Wrestlers. 2. Strong men. Never has and never will be a ripped strong man champ. 3. I was talking to a guy the other day. He went to the Olympics for strong man a few years ago. Huge f**ker. He went on to explain weight classes and stuff. And went on to say it's just brute force. 350 lbs can push more weight than 300 lbs. I of course did not argue with him. I don't remember how it came up, but unsolicited, he went on to tell me that his fat on his body pushes more weight.  He went to the Olympics. I think I would agree with him.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 25, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> Strictly speaking nothing. But if you guys haven't been stronger when your 20 lbs heavier then your doing it wrong. I have proven it too myself so many times I know it to be true. But I will give more examples. 1. Sumo Wrestlers. 2. Strong men. Never has and never will be a ripped strong man champ. 3. I was talking to a guy the other day. He went to the Olympics for strong man a few years ago. Huge f**ker. He went on to explain weight classes and stuff. And went on to say it's just brute force. 350 lbs can push more weight than 300 lbs. I of course did not argue with him. I don't remember how it came up, but unsolicited, he went on to tell me that his fat on his body pushes more weight.  He went to the Olympics. I think I would agree with him.



So you're saying fat mass has the ability to produce force or move joints and limbs like muscles can? I would ask your Olympian friend to read a physiology textbook. 

You're examples do not prove causation...that fat mass makes you stronger. They show correlation if anything but even that is a stretch. When you're 20lbs heavier your glycogen stores are increased are they not? This can help explain the reason you're stronger when heavier but you can fill glycogen stores without getting or gaining fat so it is t the fat that makes you stronger. When you're 29lbs heavier you also have greater leverages and efficiencies in lifting. This doesn't make you stronger, it simply takes advantage of a leverage similar to a pulley system or a using a long pics of wood over a fulcrum to move a boulder.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 25, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> Strictly speaking nothing. But if you guys haven't been stronger when your 20 lbs heavier then your doing it wrong. I have proven it too myself so many times I know it to be true. But I will give more examples. 1. Sumo Wrestlers. 2. Strong men. Never has and never will be a ripped strong man champ. 3. I was talking to a guy the other day. He went to the Olympics for strong man a few years ago. Huge f**ker. He went on to explain weight classes and stuff. And went on to say it's just brute force. 350 lbs can push more weight than 300 lbs. I of course did not argue with him. I don't remember how it came up, but unsolicited, he went on to tell me that his fat on his body pushes more weight.  He went to the Olympics. I think I would agree with him.



Marius Pudzianowski??? 5 WSM titles. Over 300 lbs with pretty visible abs. Used to love watching him.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 25, 2014)

At 20 yrs old I went from 180lbs to 270lbs in 9 months doing nothing more than eating like a fat cow and training. And I was a fat cow. The 180 was a exaggerated weight as just came off a show. Cheese on my ass and all. I was basically the same 210 pound frame with 60 lbs of fat on it. Now of course there may have been a bit more muscle under there but not enough to triple my lifts. Literally I was doing crazy shit like 1200 lb leg presses and 415 reps on bench. once I got back down to 220lbs those numbers were long gone. long gone. I have gained 30 lbs in 30 days multiple times. With each routine the lifts are nearly doubled. I did say energy stores as one reason/example, so yes, but that does not account for double lifts. And steroid free I can only gain so much muscle in 30 days. So again does not account for the massive strength gain. Pure weight is only a piece of it as my opinion said. The other was more water rention, more energy stores, more muscle when your not dieting. A 3500 lb elephant can't push a 4000 lb opstical. But a 40001 lb elephant surely can.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 25, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Marius Pudzianowski??? 5 WSM titles. Over 300 lbs with pretty visible abs. Used to love watching him.



Well that guy is clearly a alien lol. I stand corrected on that example. But for the majority of those competitions the guys are fat pigs


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 25, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> At 20 yrs old I went from 180lbs to 270lbs in 9 months doing nothing more than eating like a fat cow and training. And I was a fat cow. The 180 was a exaggerated weight as just came off a show. Cheese on my ass and all. I was basically the same 210 pound frame with 60 lbs of fat on it. Now of course there may have been a bit more muscle under there but not enough to triple my lifts. Literally I was doing crazy shit like 1200 lb leg presses and 415 reps on bench. once I got back down to 220lbs those numbers were long gone. long gone. I have gained 30 lbs in 30 days multiple times. With each routine the lifts are nearly doubled. I did say energy stores as one reason/example, so yes, but that does not account for double lifts. And steroid free I can only gain so much muscle in 30 days. So again does not account for the massive strength gain. Pure weight is only a piece of it as my opinion said. The other was more water rention, more energy stores, more muscle when your not dieting. A 3500 lb elephant can't push a 4000 lb opstical. But a 40001 lb elephant surely can.



You forgot the efficiency increase in leverages and motor fiber recruitment which makes up for the difference. That's still not strength though. 

Your example of elephants is flawed. That's like saying I'm about 195lbs right now so I can't squat anything over that which is false.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 26, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> You forgot the efficiency increase in leverages and motor fiber recruitment which makes up for the difference. That's still not strength though.
> 
> Your example of elephants is flawed. That's like saying I'm about 195lbs right now so I can't squat anything over that which is false.



Well of course your lifting it not pushing it. Who knows. Maybe I'm unique in that way. Because when I'm fat I can lift a house. When I'm lean I lift like a 3rd grade girl.


----------

